# 25/30 Etec pics and pricing...



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

not sure about the spec's but they sure are ugly.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

expensive as well...


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

"Lightest in it's class" by what? 12 lbs or so?

All I've heard was how great these thing were going to be. What was everyone waiting for. I don't get it. :-/ :-/

I do like the tiller. Maybe I'll just get that. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I know this is preliminary pricing but $900 - $1000 difference in 25 HP to 30 HP when you have the same options? I sure hope its more than a gasket. Then again maybe not :


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Shouldnt this be moved to another part of this forum?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Why? Its info related to microskiffs and its not a shill. At least I think he's not a shill [smiley=hidesbehindsofa.gif]


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, I'd be the last guy around here to be accused of shilling a product. I'm usually the basher/troll pointing out all things "anti". I suppose it could go into commercial sales if you're planning on being around Delmont, NJ to pick one up from Barnacle Bill's.

I posted this as an FYI about a new series of outboards available for microskiff evaluation. Personally, I have brand new, still in the box, 20hp honda in my living room. So I'm not in the market unless someone shows that the new etecs run on just oxygen and don't need gas.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

> Why? Its info related to microskiffs and its not a shill. At least I think he's not a shill [smiley=hidesbehindsofa.gif]



[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Why? Its info related to microskiffs and its not a shill. At least I think he's not a shill  [smiley=hidesbehindsofa.gif]


Looked like a commercial posting to me. Complete with contact information, web site, and "shill" like attributes. I would not have questioned it if it was just the facts and pics. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

your wrong


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> your wrong


 [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif] [smiley=smashfreakB.gif] [smiley=pound-on.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Tom you better [smiley=hidesbehindsofa.gif] cause I feel like [smiley=StirPotChef.gif] [smiley=devil10.gif]


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

I was hoping this thread might result in some sort of intelligent discourse about the "e-tec technology" vs 4-strokes in the same class. But perhaps I was giving the greater microskiff community more credit than they deserve. Lord knows the Kool-Aid flows from a fire hose when ever a boat manufacturer gets mentioned - right aaronshore???

***Disclaimer - I am not affiliated with any outboard motor manufacturer, outboard dealer, outboard mechanic, outboard marketing company, or any entity with outboard in it's name or marked on their underwear by their mothers with a Sharpie.*** (even though aaronshore thinks I am a shill and I'm getting compensated for my posts).

I posted, out of courtesy, the name and contact information of the dealer that allowed the pictures to be taken and his prices to be made public. It's the 1st time I've seen this information available, so kudo's to the dealer that provided it.

Anyone that doesn't like it can kiss my azz.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

:-*

On a serious not thank you Bob for the post. Lots of great information.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks awesome to me. Thanks Bob.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

good info not what I wanted to read after a long wait. I like the looks and the tiller. the weight is high and so is the price. I think we need to actcept that the 4-stroks are here to stay. dam tree huggers....

by the way I have already had my dark rum tonight....


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Pass me one Matt. I'm ready for one.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

WTF. I never said you were a bad guy BOB. I never said this information was crap. Seemed like a commercial post to me like I said before but apparently is NOT. I am not trying to beat anybody up. I happen to be a fan of E-TEC. [smiley=chill-pill.gif]


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

And I never said your post was a shill. Just posessed shill like qualities.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

I would trust your moderators in the future. They seem to be able to read, comprehend, and make fair decisions on where to stick things.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> I would trust your moderators in the future.  They seem to be able to read, comprehend, and make fair decisions on where to stick things.


And thats why I asked. Apparently by doing so I am the devil. So, with that being said, everyone go on with your evilness. [smiley=devil10.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

yes arron you are the devil... thank you for playing... ;D


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

back on the subject of the engine...im hearing lots of talk down around this way...my guy( has merc blood running in his veins, literally) is on a waiting list to get a couple to test the market..

the specs in this post show a 35-ish cube block...i dont know etec technology much, but man that seems like it it will be a weak 40 with a 25 badge...might be something to watch out for...pretty damn expensive, though...i was expecting it to be a bad azzd three cylinder 25...but hey, whatever...


i just looked...etec 40 is a 52 cube...240 pounds..


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

With regards to pricing.....
[smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif]


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Pass me one Matt. I'm ready for one.


I have grown to like and always look for your post. Rum for you on my tab any time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

> I was hoping this thread might result in some sort of intelligent discourse about the "e-tec technology" vs 4-strokes in the same class. But perhaps I was giving the greater microskiff community more credit than they deserve. Lord knows the Kool-Aid flows from a fire hose when ever a boat manufacturer gets mentioned - right aaronshore???
> 
> ***Disclaimer - I am not affiliated with any outboard motor manufacturer, outboard dealer, outboard mechanic, outboard marketing company, or any entity with outboard in it's name or marked on their underwear by their mothers with a Sharpie.*** (even though aaronshore thinks I am a shill and I'm getting compensated for my posts).
> 
> ...


So back to the topic. I have been asking why people had so much faith in BRP and they thought the E-tech was the salvation. BRP has historically gone for "plush" IMHO with their other products and have never really impressed me with performance.

The published weights and prices are just what I expected and I see no advantage over 4 stokes. 

Anybody else?


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Dang! This makes me appreciate my 1983 Johnson 35 seahorse even more. 110lbs of loud, smokey, fuel chugg'n environment kill'n OMC power baby!  

Alright off the [smiley=soapbox.gif] and back to the Etecs.
Are the gonna do a saltwater version of this motor? They still don't show a saltwater 40-60 on their website but I'm sure I've seen one before. It's not like the saltwater version makes a difference, just a few anodes, but I think that engine would look sweet in white. 

P.S. just kidding about the environment kill'n.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, I guess if we are working from MSRP they don't look so bad compared to this data. :-/

http://dms.myflorida.com/business_operations/state_purchasing/vendor_information/state_contracts_agreements_and_price_lists/state_term_contracts/boat_motors/price_sheets_honda

They clearly show the discounts so maybe BRP will do the same?


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

I took that price list into my local stealer and he choked. He said he couldn't even buy them for that price, let alone sell 'em. The state gets a screaming deal. I also contacted Central Florida Yamaha directly (aka boats.net) and tried to twist their arm with that price sheet, but the sales guy said their internet price is THE price for joe 6-pack. 

The best deal I could get was to print out the Boats.net price and have my local dealer match them. Unfortunately, boats.net only has yammies & hondas. Ed's Marine may have better pricing when they get around to updating them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Bob,

I'm not surprised, just was pointing out that dealers may discount.

I took this from Beavertail's web site and it appears the motor is $3650.00 when purchased in a package. This appears to be comparable to Honda.

#
BTX PACKAGES

PACKAGE # 1 - 2008 BTX SKIFF, GALVANIZED TRAILER, AND 25HP HONDA - $13,900.00

PACKAGE # 7 - 2008 BTX SKIFF, GALVANIZED TRAILER, NO MOTOR -- $10,250.00


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

25/30 E-Tec's doesn't surprise me.....too much junk in the trunk.

Only thing I liked about it is lower gear ratio 2:15 on 25/30 e-tec's.

I stick with merchatsu 2 and 4-smokes.


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

> the specs in this post show a 35-ish cube block...i dont know etec technology much, but man that seems like it it will be a weak 40 with a 25 badge...might be something to watch out for...


This caught my interest so I checked It out and the the specs on the old style 20-35 Johnnyrudes are 31.8 ci. Yammy 25 @ 24.1 ci. The loved by everyone Merc @ about 24.4 ci and the Hatsu 25-30 @ 26.4. 
All these engines are single carb 2 stroke twins weighing around 115lbs.

I guess BRP is carrying on the tradition of the big displacement 2 stroke twins. You know what they say "There's no replacement for displacement."

I wish I could find some info on the old suzuki 25-30 oil injected 3 cylinders 3 carbs, they would probably be close to 35 ci, prolly close in weight too though. I know my friend's got a 30 and that thing kicks!


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

yall moan and groan to much. as soon as I find someone that will sell me one I am buyin it. enough said.


25 tnt elec remote 20"

:


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> yall moan and groan to much. as soon as I find someone that will sell me one I am buyin it. enough said.
> 
> 
> 25 tnt elec remote 20"
> ...


and 179 lbs!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

> yall moan and groan to much. as soon as I find someone that will sell me one I am buyin it. enough said.
> 
> 
> 25 tnt elec remote 20"
> ...


Great. Then you can write a review.


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

> yall moan and groan to much. as soon as I find someone that will sell me one I am buyin it. enough said.
> 
> 
> 25 tnt elec remote 20"
> ...


Guess you will be the guinea pig. Try to get the motor in white. It would be a perfect match with the color of your boat.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

ILL REPAINT IT! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

> ILL REPAINT IT! ;D ;D ;D


Then do it right. Paint her black and set her free.


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

> > ILL REPAINT IT!    ;D ;D ;D
> 
> 
> Then do it right.  Paint her black and set her free.


Amen


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Then do it right. Paint her black and set her free.


set her free? Natural reef program?


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

> I was hoping this thread might result in some sort of intelligent discourse about the "e-tec technology" vs 4-strokes in the same class.  But perhaps  I was giving the greater microskiff community more credit than they deserve.  Lord knows the Kool-Aid flows from a fire hose when ever a boat manufacturer gets mentioned - right aaronshore???
> 
> ***Disclaimer - I am not affiliated with any outboard motor manufacturer, outboard dealer, outboard mechanic, outboard marketing company, or any entity with outboard in it's name or marked on their underwear by their mothers with a Sharpie.*** (even though aaronshore thinks I am a shill and I'm getting compensated for my posts).
> 
> ...


*AMEN BROTHER*


----------



## dpricher (May 9, 2008)

Thank you Bob for the information. Like many others I am not an Evenrude guy but I do like to have options and knowledge provides options. Your effort is appreciated.


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

Why is it that new motors are considerably heavier then old motors?

I had hopes for the new e-tec's to be nice and light, but doesn't look like that.

2 examples: 69ish (i forget the actual year but this is close) jonnyrude 9.5 turtle shell 70ish pounds (I lucked out and have 2 now) and run forever! #2 75 merc 500 (50 hp) under 150 pounds (haven't weighed it, but 150 bear hugged is about my limit, and this motor is doable) and it's a 4 banger, also runs like a champ.

Maybe it's just me but it seems like with new technology and metal alloys motors would be lighter than ever, not heavier.

Sure makes me glad i got these old motors, can run them hard and not worry about anything going wrong. Not to say they haven't needed a few things in 30+ years, but it hasn't been much.


Of course I will be stranded next time i go out because of bragging.....


----------



## backlashnpcola (May 26, 2008)

go to onlineoutboards.com its where I got mine free shipping and no tax on given models


----------

